

LESS animation library - wpcoder
https://github.com/machito/animate.less
LESS cross-browser animation library. Ready for Twitter Bootstrap. Original code created by Dan Eden.
======
JasonFruit
I stopped reading after "If you're a web hipster, and you're already using
Twitter's Bootstrap like a whore, you're gonna love this.". I'm not an
_anything_ hipster, and I try never to do anything like a whore. Why do people
think wordings like this make their products more attractive?

~~~
SeanDav
Why do people use "I stopped reading after..."?

The only thing this accomplishes in my mind is to apparently show you have a
closed mind, which is not a piece of information that really interests me.
What does this add to the discussion? If you don't agree with something then
ignore it, or downvote it or even better, give a constructive criticism.

~~~
gcr
When the goal is to get people to use a product you've built, seeing what puts
customers off can be very hard because of eg. confirmation bias, tunnel
vision, and so on. That's why statements like "I stopped reading after..." or
"Then I decided not to..." can be very valuable.

------
sergiotapia
>If you're a web hipster, and you're already using Twitter's Bootstrap like a
whore, you're gonna love this.

What the fuck is this?

~~~
liberatus
It's a joke.

Tongue in cheek, self referential and self deprecating with a dash of realism.

Made me chuckle.

~~~
lowboy
It's affectation that serves no purpose for the library other than to make me
think the author has some issues.

~~~
Benferhat
He has issues because you don't get his sense of humor? You're out of order
with that one.

~~~
lowboy
It strikes me as an attempt at attention-getting, which in my experience often
comes from insecurity. I'm not saying this is the case with this guy, but
there's just no need for it.

So yes, I think he has some issues due to this particular expression of his
sense of humor. It's not like I'm scared away by the language used - it was
more cringe-inducing than anything.

------
daralthus
Great! But please go and read how to use animations meaningfully in your ui:
<http://www.ui-transitions.com/>

~~~
Benferhat
99% of the tips at that URL don't apply to the OP's animations.

------
jaddison
Why is this pointing at a fork of the project?

Edit: Scratch that. I see the original was .css. My apologies!

------
cultureulterior
What the heck is less?

~~~
fourstar
The CSS preprocessor that lost the popularity race to Sass.

~~~
ww520
Does anyone else use Sass besides the Rail devs?

~~~
lowboy
I'm not a Rails guy and I use Sass exclusively. I agree with its design
decisions and functionality more so than Less. I've found that most people who
install and run Node for command line tools usually also have Ruby in their
stack.

------
wheaties
Is there a Sass fork of this or is most of the library found in Bourbon +
Compass?

~~~
ianstormtaylor
I have one of my own: <https://github.com/ianstormtaylor/animate.sass>

With a couple of changes that I think make the library easier to use, and
added a few animations.

~~~
wpcoder
Nice.

